# Switching Interior color



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel ya, i had the luxury of having time so I ordered the black/red interior as there were no black/reds anywhere in my state. Its definitely a rare combination.
Im sure you can change the seat covers pretty easy but not sure about the dash areas. I have an idea for you, change the seat covers so they are black/red and wrap the silver trim with red carbon fiber to give it personalized touch!!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think that the red seats and black dash would look pretty **** good. I wouldn't worry about the dash too much. I don't think it lends itself to the color as much as the seats do.


----------



## BlackBelt2025 (Apr 30, 2011)

bvbull200 said:


> I think that the red seats and black dash would look pretty **** good. I wouldn't worry about the dash too much. I don't think it lends itself to the color as much as the seats do.


I think that would save me a lot of headache and money. Do you know where I can order the jet black/sport red cloth seat covers? I can't find anything on Google, eBay, or GMPartsDirect.com

Help please!


----------



## bvbull200 (Jul 18, 2011)

BlackBelt2025 said:


> I think that would save me a lot of headache and money. Do you know where I can order the jet black/sport red cloth seat covers? I can't find anything on Google, eBay, or GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> Help please!


Sorry, but no help here. We just got the car and I don't anticipate us doing much, if anything, to it, so I haven't spent any time researching such things.

Good luck, though. I'd be curious to see how it turns out if you make it happen.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Check this thread 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/2313-how-many-nterested-seat-covers.html


----------



## Robafett (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a bummer about not getting the Black/ Red interior. As much as they promote the photos of that color scheme in their ads, it's pretty hard to come by. I special ordered mine, the dealer said there weren't any in the entire Pacific Northwest. Only took 6 weeks to build though.


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I really liked the look of the red and black interior on the Chevy site. But I had a red interior on an old Lumina and it faded and looked absolutely terrible. So I ended up passing on it.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

i have the Red/Black leather in my black LTZ and it looks NASTY (good):3tens:


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

You could always take the trim out, sand it down and paint it yourself ^_^


----------

